# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  e.DO, modular open-source robot kit, Comau S.p.A, industrial robots, Turin, Italy

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Comau S.p.A

edo.cloud

facebook.com/eDO-Robot-248629218934562

----------


## Airicist

Comau e.DO

Published on Apr 24, 2017




> Comau, a leading worldwide manufacturer of industrial robots and automation solutions, is launching a unique, "build-it-yourself" 6-axis articulated robot project based on a 100% open-source hardware and software platform that allows users to understand how robotics work from the inside-out and the outside-in. The modular and compact IoT-enabled e.DO robot – designed and developed by Comau with the technical collaboration of Altran Italian team – is simple enough for a teenager to understand, and powerful enough to satisfy a certified engineer.

----------


## Airicist

e.DO - now you make robotics!

Published on Nov 9, 2017




> Since we were young, robots have been a part of our lives. Now we are part of robotics!

----------


## Airicist

One year with e.DO

Published on Dec 22, 2017




> Are you ready for an inspiring new year?

----------


## admin

e.DO Experience - e.DO Learning Center

Published on Dec 12, 2018

----------

